
Show HN: Search your codebase with code blocks instead of text - jierenchen
https://demo.sourcescape.io/builder
======
jierenchen
Hey there HN,

I'm Jieren, and I'm building this app here.

I submitted this two months ago and I wanted to share again as there's been
some significant progress. Instead of a fairly janky interface where you're
clicking and dragging things around, now it's just a text editor where you
type in code and you get search results that mirror this code.

All this is driving towards a vision of a "no-code" [0] builder for static
analysis and making static analysis as easy as code search.

Looking forward to your feedback!

jieren at sourcescape.io @jierenchen

[0] Extreme air-quotes because you're literally searching with code blocks

